# 12 wk old lab, 1st time in the water.........



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, we packed up and headed to the lake this morning for a first exposure to water. I brought my hip waders convinced I would need to coax him in to build his confidence. 12 weeks old and no exposure to water other than a bath in the tub. To my delight, it took him about 12 seconds to decide he wanted that bumper  . Swam like a champ! Not even the slightest bit of hesitation or splashing around. He just tucked his back legs in and went right after it. Good thing I had him on a check cord,....I had to drag him out of there after an hour of messing around. Everytime I called him he took off into the water like he was afraid we were leaving :rollin: . Pretty fun to watch him progress like this.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

This made me smile... great progress for your pup.


----------

